# Do I Report to SPCA?



## Alexandra Hannah (Mar 11, 2021)

Hi everyone, 
This is my first post here. Im looking for some advice about reporting someone for neglect/animal welfare check. 
I know of people who have multiple ferrets in small two storey cage, living in squalor. It's really upsetting and makes me so, so angry and these poor creatures can't live like that!
Am I able to report them to the SPCA?


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Of course.


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

Yes, definitely.


----------

